# Can I Convert Slides Onto a Disc-How?



## Jen Puleo (Jul 9, 2008)

I have slides from a balloon show I attended about 15 years ago when I was snapping pics of everything under the sun (I was 18 at the time).  I remember them coming out cool but never had them printed, just put onto slides.  Can I have them put onto a disc now?  Who does that?


----------



## lockwood81 (Jul 9, 2008)

There are special scanners you can buy, or there is a device you can put in a normal scanner to do it.

Check this site out  http://www.andromeda.com/people/ddyer/photo/slide-transfer.html


----------



## manaheim (Jul 9, 2008)

These things rock. I have an older one (a 4000 ED, I think... where is that thing anyway?)

http://www.nikonusa.com/Find-Your-Nikon/Film-Scanners/index.page

Obviously not terribly cheap, but you can often find people who have them and can help you out if you just have a roll or two to scan.

You can also look online for services to do this for you.

God, I really AM a Nikon whore... I bought this thing long before I got my D100... and it's a Nikon!

AAAAAAAAAAAa.....


----------



## RyanLilly (Jul 10, 2008)

You can also get a slide copier, that you mount on your camera insert a slide and take a picture of it.


----------



## randerson07 (Jul 10, 2008)

Alot of flatbed scanners can also scan negatives and slides.  For example I purchased an epson 3490 off craigslist for peanuts to scan negatives and slides.

Just make sure if your buying used it comes with the slide/negative holder.


----------



## KD5NRH (Jul 11, 2008)

randerson07 said:


> Alot of flatbed scanners can also scan negatives and slides.  For example I purchased an epson 3490 off craigslist for peanuts to scan negatives and slides.



Epson also runs some specials on refurbished scanners; I picked up my 4490 for $109 with free shipping.  Looks like they've still got some; use the "Clearance" link from their site for the refurbs.  The 4490's holder handles 4 slides at a time, and its color restoration is a lot better than I had expected.  It takes a while to get them at 4800DPI, but it's not too bad as long as you're just setting up four, starting the scan, and doing something else until it finishes.  I've been slowly working my way through the family archive of slides, and some of them have major color issues, but it's getting better than 90% of those to look great without any extra manual tweaking.


----------

